# g-lader belt tensioner damper bushes



## g60pops (Dec 20, 2001)

Has anyone managed to find a source for replacement bushes for the g-lader belt tensioner damper?


----------



## starrd (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: g-lader belt tensioner damper bushes (g60pops)*

I went to a skate board shop and matched up to the ones for the wheel mounts. Did require some modifying - but it works great


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: g-lader belt tensioner damper bushes (starrd)*

i was thinking alternator bushings that autotech sells for mk1 setup. cost around 14bucks. i havent try them yet. or try calling gruvenparts to make aluminium solid bushings. i have some alternators laying around and see the mountings bushings will fit the tensioner.


----------



## g60pops (Dec 20, 2001)

I'm surprised no company has started selling replacement bushes as there must be quite a demand for them.
BBM help us g60 owners!!!!!


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (g60pops)*

bbm does sell a better version of the tensioner- there billit alumium tensioner and it adjustable. i think john not going to make just bushings if he already sells there version. just my 2 cents.


----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (chc-rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chc-rado* »_bbm does sell a better version of the tensioner- there billit alumium tensioner and it adjustable. i think john not going to make just bushings if he already sells there version. just my 2 cents.

My adjustable tensioner from BBM was just a cap for the upper half of the stock tensioner. Unless they have changed the design this does not solve the problem completely since the lower bushing still needs to be replaced.


----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: g-lader belt tensioner damper bushes (starrd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *starrd* »_I went to a skate board shop and matched up to the ones for the wheel mounts. Did require some modifying - but it works great

I work at a skate shop and I will have to look into this. If I can find a bushing that fits with very little modifications i'll let you guys know!


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: g-lader belt tensioner damper bushes (yip)*

I have a friend thats an excellent machinist. I'll see about getting him the tensioner so he can take some measurements and make some. I could use a few.


----------



## g60pops (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: g-lader belt tensioner damper bushes (Pete O. Arguelles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pete O. Arguelles* »_I have a friend thats an excellent machinist. I'll see about getting him the tensioner so he can take some measurements and make some. I could use a few. 

Keep us updated mate


----------



## Z-Raddo G60 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: g-lader belt tensioner damper bushes (g60pops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chc-rado* »_i was thinking alternator bushings that autotech sells for mk1 setup. cost around 14bucks. i havent try them yet. or try calling gruvenparts to make aluminium solid bushings. i have some alternators laying around and see the mountings bushings will fit the tensioner. 

how did this work? do you have a web page?

_Quote, originally posted by *starrd* »_I went to a skate board shop and matched up to the ones for the wheel mounts. Did require some modifying - but it works great

_Quote, originally posted by *yip* »_
I work at a skate shop and I will have to look into this. If I can find a bushing that fits with very little modifications i'll let you guys know!

do you guys have a web page too? how much of a mod is this?

_Quote, originally posted by *Pete O. Arguelles* »_I have a friend thats an excellent machinist. I'll see about getting him the tensioner so he can take some measurements and make some. I could use a few. 

what material will be used? will there still be the rubber bushing? moar!


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: g-lader belt tensioner damper bushes (Z-Raddo G60)*

The bushings will be made from high grade aluminum and be a two piece design.
I myself looked at this and have also thought about the damping qualities of the factory rubber especially at that high stress point. I talked it over with my friend and we determined to make them with an o ring around the diameter of the aluminum bushings to keep form having metal to metal contact while still maintaining a factory or superior like bushing integrity.


----------



## AbsoluteNovice (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: g-lader belt tensioner damper bushes (Pete O. Arguelles)*

I had a buddy spin up a couple of Delron bushings for mine, pretty simple and will do the trick....








Anyone with a lathe can make these in about 10 minutes so it shouldn't be hard to find someone that can make them.


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: g-lader belt tensioner damper bushes (AbsoluteNovice)*

Thats a good and simple way to do it. 
The problem I had is I don't have one of the G60 tensioner compressors so I have to manually press down on the tensioner spring and try to slip the bushing on the threaded stud. I have trashed a couple of the factory rubber bushings this way and did not get the tensioner on because they push out the other side. This is very fustrating because 1. at the time I didn't have an unlimited supply of the rubber bushings I had like two spares and 2. they push out after battling with compressing the spring by hand. 
The ones I plan on making will have a flange on the inside so this task will be a breeze.


----------



## AbsoluteNovice (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: g-lader belt tensioner damper bushes (Pete O. Arguelles)*


_Quote »_Thats a good and simple way to do it.
The problem I had is I don't have one of the G60 tensioner compressors so I have to manually press down on the tensioner spring and try to slip the bushing on the threaded stud. I have trashed a couple of the factory rubber bushings this way and did not get the tensioner on because they push out the other side. This is very fustrating because 1. at the time I didn't have an unlimited supply of the rubber bushings I had like two spares and 2. they push out after battling with compressing the spring by hand.
The ones I plan on making will have a flange on the inside so this task will be a breeze. 

A heavy duty caulking gun does the trick as well, this allows you to ratchet the tensioner assembly (the thing I posted above) and then it slides right on. The one I modified above will never fit on unless it is compressed as the bushings restrict any sideways movement.


_Modified by AbsoluteNovice at 12:07 PM 3-21-2009_


----------



## Z-Raddo G60 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: g-lader belt tensioner damper bushes (AbsoluteNovice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AbsoluteNovice* »_...couple of Delron bushings...

i smell "production", wide scale sells but free to me


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

*Re: g-lader belt tensioner damper bushes (Z-Raddo G60)*

Do you guys think polyurathane would work as well??? Im not familiar with the Delron??? what is that?


----------



## g60pops (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: g-lader belt tensioner damper bushes (V-TEC this!!!)*

i will be interested in at least 3 sets


----------



## Z-Raddo G60 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: g-lader belt tensioner damper bushes (g60pops)*

I would be interested in at least one set maybe two...


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: g-lader belt tensioner damper bushes (V-TEC this!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-TEC this!!!* »_Do you guys think polyurathane would work as well??? Im not familiar with the Delron??? what is that?

Like a hard plastic, but with some (Minimal) shock absorption properties, But unlike plastic it doesn't get brittle under heat cycling.
It strong as hell too, they are are common replacement for rubber motor mounts, to make solid mounts.


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

*Re: g-lader belt tensioner damper bushes (G60 Carat)*

Where could I go about getting my hands on some of this stuff.....I have access to a lathe just need the material.








Ill have to go raid my buddies shop later today and see if he has access to it....


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: g-lader belt tensioner damper bushes (V-TEC this!!!)*

I will post a pic of the prototype by the end of the week. I can say this it will be a one piece design with a couple of high temp. viton o-rings for now this is the latest design. 
Yes it will be over engineered but this is how my buddy works he is a true machinist. His tape measure is a dial caliper. 
I myself can't wait to see what the end result will look like and test them out. Yes it's just a simple bushing but I need about 6 for me.


----------



## Baummy (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: g-lader belt tensioner damper bushes (V-TEC this!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-TEC this!!!* »_Where could I go about getting my hands on some of this stuff.....I have access to a lathe just need the material.








Ill have to go raid my buddies shop later today and see if he has access to it....


Grainger http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: g-lader belt tensioner damper bushes (Baummy)*

I need a few sets as well.


----------



## Baummy (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: g-lader belt tensioner damper bushes (V-TEC this!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-TEC this!!!* »_Where could I go about getting my hands on some of this stuff.....I have access to a lathe just need the material.








Ill have to go raid my buddies shop later today and see if he has access to it....


Grainger http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60pops (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: g-lader belt tensioner damper bushes (Pete O. Arguelles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pete O. Arguelles* »_I will post a pic of the prototype by the end of the week. I can say this it will be a one piece design with a couple of high temp. viton o-rings for now this is the latest design. 
Yes it will be over engineered but this is how my buddy works he is a true machinist. His tape measure is a dial caliper. 
I myself can't wait to see what the end result will look like and test them out. Yes it's just a simple bushing but I need about 6 for me. 

Any progress on this?


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: g-lader belt tensioner damper bushes (g60pops)*

Here's the prototypes we used bronze for these but the production bushings will be made of 7075 aluminum with high quality high temp o-rings. They work great, look great awesome product. The first batch will be out in about a couple of weeks. Price TBD. 
Here the pics. 
One last thing with this bushung you don't need special tools to install the tensioner back on the engine just a piece of 8" 2X4. Square it over the top of the tensioner and push down alighn the stud to the hole in the bushing and slip it on. Works great for me this is why these bushings are flanged so they won't slip out or push out.








































_Modified by Pete O. Arguelles at 6:29 PM 3-22-2009_

_Modified by Pete O. Arguelles at 6:33 PM 3-22-2009_

_Modified by Pete O. Arguelles at 6:36 PM 3-22-2009_


_Modified by Pete O. Arguelles at 7:20 PM 3-22-2009_


----------



## g60pops (Dec 20, 2001)

wow, they look perfect!
Keep us updated


----------



## Clownracer v2 (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: g-lader belt tensioner damper bushes (Pete O. Arguelles)*

oh i need 4 of those like now


----------



## Z-Raddo G60 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: g-lader belt tensioner damper bushes (Clownracer v2)*









^x2
i have two tensioners but only really need a set for the one on the car


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: g-lader belt tensioner damper bushes (Z-Raddo G60)*

As for the tool required to remount the tensioner, I compressed mine in a wood working vise and wrapped a piece of bailing wire around it to keep it compressed. Once I had it in place, I cut the wire and released the compressed spring... Would I use this method again? Absolutely!
I like the bushing prototypes, keep them coming.


----------



## Z-Raddo G60 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: g-lader belt tensioner damper bushes (where_2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *where_2* »_...As for the tool required to remount the tensioner, I compressed mine in a wood working vise and wrapped a piece of bailing wire around it to keep it compressed. Once I had it in place, I cut the wire and released the compressed spring...

I had one made from a c-clamp, the end had a metal U made and welded...it works very nice. I want to redo the other end so it holds the tensioner's top eyelet better, so it doesn't want to walk while taking it down. It was modeled after the VAG tool, an "u" at the bottom to fork the tensioner...and then on top it has a "seat" for the top eyelet.


_Modified by Z-Raddo G60 at 5:45 PM 3-23-2009_


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: g-lader belt tensioner damper bushes (Z-Raddo G60)*

I got back with my buddy for the final pricing details, for each bushing it will be 25dls shipped. He has agreed to help out the G60 community, after factoring in time, material, paypal, shipping, packaging you can see why.

Take advantage these will not be made for very long. 
Wait time is approx 1 week once he has made the production bushing pm me for ordering. 
I will post the pics of the production items when ready.


----------



## Z-Raddo G60 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: g-lader belt tensioner damper bushes (Pete O. Arguelles)*

isn't there like two of these on each shock tensioner?


----------



## Clownracer v2 (Sep 2, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Z-Raddo G60* »_isn't there like two of these on each shock tensioner?


yea


----------



## Clownracer v2 (Sep 2, 2001)

*FV-QR*

now to be a pita but i think your friend could move a lot more by selling these 25 bucks a set..... just a thought


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Clownracer v2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clownracer v2* »_now to be a pita but i think your friend could move a lot more by selling these 25 bucks a set..... just a thought

No, your absolutely right we have thought about this so if buying two price will be 40dls. and 20 dls for any additional. If buying 1 it will be 25dls. 
It's just not worth the time and work, it's not about the money because there really isn't any or very little to be made. He has agreed to make some for me and also to help out the G60 folks.
Thanks Pete


----------



## Clownracer v2 (Sep 2, 2001)

*FV-QR*

cool well let us know when they come out im up for a set!


----------



## g60pops (Dec 20, 2001)

still interested once they go into production


----------



## noizze (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: g-lader belt tensioner damper bushes (Pete O. Arguelles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pete O. Arguelles* »_the production bushings will be made of 7075 aluminum with high quality high temp o-rings.

I hope the 7075 is because he already has this in stock. Thats some expensive aluminum. I would be interested in set made with the bronze or even Delrin. The aluminum will start to oxidize and corrode over time unless you can get it anodized.


----------



## Clownracer v2 (Sep 2, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *noizze* »_
I hope the 7075 is because he already has this in stock. Thats some expensive aluminum. I would be interested in set made with the bronze or even Delrin. The aluminum will start to oxidize and corrode over time unless you can get it anodized.

good to know....lets get some on bronze!


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: g-lader belt tensioner damper bushes (noizze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noizze* »_
I hope the 7075 is because he already has this in stock. Thats some expensive aluminum. I would be interested in set made with the bronze or even Delrin. The aluminum will start to oxidize and corrode over time unless you can get it anodized.

All the bushings will be made of 7075 aluminum. 7075 T6 although not the best has great corrosion properties. There is also the weight advantage of aluminum you don't want a heavy bronze or brass bushing. 
Take a look under the hood of your Corrado there are many aluminum parts 7075 T6 aluminum will last just as long or longer. you could also use wax to add additional protection to your aluminum parts under the hood. 


_Modified by Pete O. Arguelles at 8:30 PM 4-1-2009_


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: g-lader belt tensioner damper bushes (Pete O. Arguelles)*

Bushings are are taking a little longer than expected it will be a few more days and they will be availiable. 
Thanks Pete


----------



## 2L16VTurbo (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm also interested in a set!! Just pulled my charger for rebuild, perfect time to address this.


----------



## 2L16VTurbo (Oct 9, 2008)

Any updates on availability of these bushings?


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (2L16VTurbo)*

Bushings are here and they are AweSomE. Very light compared to the brass and very strong 7075 T6 aluminum. I'm picking them up tonight when I get off work. I will also post some pics up tonight of the new bushings. 
Pricing will be as discussed earlier in this post. 
25 shipped for 1 
40 shipped for 2 and any additional will be 20.
This is a beutifull product my friend did an awesome job.
I will be in charge of selling them my paypal is 

[email protected]
Thanks Pete


----------



## 2L16VTurbo (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll paypal you for two once picts are up. Thanks Pete!!!


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (2L16VTurbo)*

Ok great.
Thanks Pete


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (Pete O. Arguelles)*

Here are the pics I have 12 bushings two are for my G60, I have ten left. 
You pick up the brass one in one hand the aluminum in the other and it feels like you have nothing in your hand compared to the brass one. 
It's a nice and tight fit. 
We thickend the flange on the aluminum and made it stick out a couple of mm on the other end to hold the entire width of the tensioner eyelet.

































_Modified by Pete O. Arguelles at 6:23 PM 4-10-2009_

_Modified by Pete O. Arguelles at 6:24 PM 4-10-2009_


_Modified by Pete O. Arguelles at 6:27 PM 4-10-2009_


----------



## g60pops (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (Pete O. Arguelles)*

Paypal payment made for 2 bushings


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (g60pops)*

PM'd ya


----------



## Z-Raddo G60 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: (Pete O. Arguelles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pete O. Arguelles* »_PM'd ya

ditto


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (Z-Raddo G60)*

PM'd ya too


----------



## SLC YA (Mar 15, 2000)

Payment sent!


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (Pete O. Arguelles)*

im sent


----------



## noizze (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: (the.good.gli)*

Payment sent for two! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (noizze)*

Shipped out 2 sets of bushings and a single one today. All who paypalled were shipped out today. 
I could not get delivery confirmation for the United Kingdom address the postal service did not offer it for the overseas address the other two U.S. addresses were shipped with delivery confirmation. 
Thanks guys I know you will be happy with these bushings.


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (the.good.gli)*

PM sent
Have five bushings left for now and 20" of 7075 aluminum left for more bushings. 
Thanks Pete










_Modified by Pete O. Arguelles at 1:34 PM 4-13-2009_


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (Pete O. Arguelles)*

payment sent


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (the.good.gli)*

Payment recieved, will ship out first thing in the morning. 
Thanks Pete


----------



## g60pops (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (Pete O. Arguelles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pete O. Arguelles* »_Shipped out 2 sets of bushings and a single one today. All who paypalled were shipped out today. 
I could not get delivery confirmation for the United Kingdom address the postal service did not offer it for the overseas address the other two U.S. addresses were shipped with delivery confirmation. 
Thanks guys I know you will be happy with these bushings. 

cheers Pete


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (g60pops)*

Thanks guys. I have one last bushing left so please no more paypalling unless you only need 1 and it's the last one till my friend gets to the rest of the stick of 7075.
For now enjoy your Billet Tensioner bushings.
Thanks Pete


----------



## SLC YA (Mar 15, 2000)

I just thought I'd post I got mine and installed it. It fit and looked great. Thanks!!


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (SLC YA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC YA* »_I just thought I'd post I got mine and installed it. It fit and looked great. Thanks!!

That is great to hear you have already recieved yours and installed them and thanks for complimenting on the fit and looks, it means alot to my friend and I. 
Thanks Pete










_Modified by Pete O. Arguelles at 7:07 PM 4-15-2009_


----------



## 2L16VTurbo (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: (Pete O. Arguelles)*

Same, fits great... looks great. Thanks Pete.


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (2L16VTurbo)*

Great very good, I hope everyone else has received their bushings by now.
Thanks Pete


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (Pete O. Arguelles)*

still waiting on mine but you never know with customs


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (the.good.gli)*

Sorry about the wait it is a little slower when going out of the country.
Hope they arrive today or soon.


----------



## g60pops (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (Pete O. Arguelles)*

Received mine today







, thanks for making this possible Pete


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (g60pops)*

Thanks..... Pete


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (Pete O. Arguelles)*

got mine today. thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (the.good.gli)*

Thank you. I did notice it took about 10 days to ship to Canada and slightly longer to the U.K. for G60pops
Looks like everyone has recieved theirs, and I hope they work out like you need. 
Thanks to everyone, Pete 
One last thing I'll post a pic of my Corrado as soon as I get the Lysholm Supercharger installed I'm getting the car ready to start showing. I spent many hours gathering the right parts to install this charger like I like. All stainless steel bolts with washers all XRP fittings, I did not like the hardware BBM supplied so I did alot of different things to make it my way. I still lack a stainless braided teflon oil supply line and aluminum oil return flange, I like aluminum it's so easy to work with versus stainless like drilling and tapping.
I also had to pull the front flange and gear cover off of the Lysholm Supercharger so I could retap for XRP fittings for the oil return lines. Last you will be able to see the bushing we made on the tensioner too.
One other thing I have in mind is a Stainless braided over teflon clutch line. 
I could go on and on. 
pete


_Modified by Pete O. Arguelles at 9:24 PM 4-24-2009_


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Pete O. Arguelles)*

any left?


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (westcoastjay)*

None at the moment. 
Sorry Pete.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

damn us bc guys should have done a group purchase


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (jettag60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettag60* »_damn us bc guys should have done a group purchase

i think i got the last pair


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: (the.good.gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.good.gli* »_
i think i got the last pair

pair as in you've got an extra one??


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (jettag60)*

no you need 2 per tensioner


----------



## noizze (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: (Pete O. Arguelles)*

Installed this weekend, Fit and Finish was superb! Thanks Pete.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: (the.good.gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.good.gli* »_no you need 2 per tensioner


ah ya that's right, top and bottom....i forgot about the top one because i have the bbm tensioner cap
my lower one is like a wet noodle


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (jettag60)*

when are more coming? I need a few sets


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (westcoastjay)*

More will be coming in a few days. Were making AN fittings for the lysholm supercharger had to re drill and tap the lysholm flange that BBM tapped for some other fittings. Keep ya posted.
Thanks Pete


----------



## dubbinASE (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (Pete O. Arguelles)*

i wanna set of these, put me on the list.


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (dubbinASE)*

Ok, bushings just in. Ready for shipping. 
Thanks Pete


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

let me know if some local vancouver BC guys are ordering a set
i need just one for my lower (i have the BBM tensioner for the upper)


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (jettag60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettag60* »_let me know if some local vancouver BC guys are ordering a set
i need just one for my lower (i have the BBM tensioner for the upper)

Ok no problem, but the price stays the same 25 dlrs. for one. 
20 dlrs. each for two or more to the same address. 

I also have the BBM tensioner but I found that I couldn't use it with the Lysholm supercharger w/ stock lysholm pulley and TT aluminum alternator pulley and stock length serpentine belt. It would have made the belt too tight IF I would have been able to get it on. 
So I went back to the stock tensioner (used two of our new bushings Awesome fit and finish) luckily I had one and serpentine belt tension was just right. 


_Modified by Pete O. Arguelles at 8:28 PM 5-5-2009_


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

i'm not lysholm and not worried about belt lenght
i would have the extra shipped up with someone else's


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (jettag60)*

I need 6. Mike you wanna ship one extra with my 6?


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: (westcoastjay)*

ya jay....and 6








holy smokes how many g60's you running lol?
3 cars?


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (jettag60)*

I need 7 what is the paypal addy?


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (westcoastjay)*

Paypal address is 

You items will be shipped to your paypal registered address unless specified. 
Thanks Pete


_Modified by Pete O. Arguelles at 9:53 AM 5-6-2009_


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Pete O. Arguelles)*

I actually only need 4, Mike hasn't paypaled me for the other one.
paypal sent


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (westcoastjay)*

Ok thanks your items will go out today. 
Thanks Pete


----------



## GoTimeInc (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (Pete O. Arguelles)*

Pete,
sent IM


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (GoTimeInc)*

Replied to your IM.
Thanks Pete


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (westcoastjay)*

Your bushings are in the mail. Thanks for the purchase Jason M.


----------



## GoTimeInc (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (Pete O. Arguelles)*

got mine today. thanks.


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (GoTimeInc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoTimeInc* »_got mine today. thanks.


That was quick.


----------



## cdncrdoguy (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: (Pete O. Arguelles)*

Pete,
Sent you paypal payment for a set.
Thanks
Mark


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (cdncrdoguy)*

Ok no problem,







as soon as I get it I'll send them out.


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (cdncrdoguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdncrdoguy* »_Pete,
Sent you paypal payment for a set.
Thanks
Mark

Thanks for the payment Mark your bushings will go out first thing in the morning. I'm very confident you will be very pleased with them. 
Thanks again 
Pete


----------



## fishecuss (Oct 17, 2004)

Dont wanna rain on anyones parade but theres a company in the uk already doing these bushes and they are almost the same and using viton o-rings.Me and a mate bought some at the weekend £20 a set as we to where they are other than that they are £25 per set shipped.


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (fishecuss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fishecuss* »_Dont wanna rain on anyones parade but theres a company in the uk already doing these bushes and they are almost the same and using viton o-rings.Me and a mate bought some at the weekend £20 a set as we to where they are other than that they are £25 per set shipped.

Thats cool your not raining on no ones parade. My friend Alberto and I needed some and we started making extra for whom needed. The desighn was totally our own. We didn't know either that someone else was making these. At 25drls UK comes out to 37.9dlr U.S. so it's about the same. 
Pete









_Modified by Pete O. Arguelles at 7:44 AM 5-18-2009_


_Modified by Pete O. Arguelles at 7:45 AM 5-18-2009_


----------



## fishecuss (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (Pete O. Arguelles)*

Glad to hear Pete http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (fishecuss)*

Got mine today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks Pete


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (westcoastjay)*

Sorry it took so long but thats the way it is when going out of the country. 
Thanks Pete


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Pete O. Arguelles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pete O. Arguelles* »_Sorry it took so long but thats the way it is when going out of the country. 
Thanks Pete 

No worries at all


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (Pete O. Arguelles)*

Bump


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Pete O. Arguelles)*

Pete, any left? I need a set


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (SkootySkoo)*

Yes I have 2 sets left at the moment my buddy Alberto had a death in the family and is away more will be coming though. I have them polished and ready to ship price is the same 40 dlrs for a pair shipped. 
I just shipped a set to Canada. 
Thanks Pete










_Modified by Pete O. Arguelles at 9:54 AM 6-16-2009_


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Pete O. Arguelles)*

sorry to hear about your buddy. my condolences to him and his family. 
shoot me a PM, love to get a set of these bushings for my rebuild


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (SkootySkoo)*

pm sent 
Thanks Pete


----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

Have any more of these around or in the works? Accidentally stumbled on this thread. Looking good!


----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

NM, EPMtuned.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Just ordered two and got em. Thanks for the G60 :heart:


----------



## mattrip (Sep 5, 2005)

Have you guys installed the EPM ones? If so hows the fit and function?

I am gonna need them when/if the motor goes back together...


----------



## mattrip (Sep 5, 2005)

> Have you guys installed the EPM ones? If so hows the fit and function?


Anybody...


----------



## Enraged007 (Apr 29, 2009)

Happen to have any of these bushings left for sale?


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

petethepug said:


> Just ordered two and got em. Thanks for the G60 :heart:


 
Try clicking here


----------



## mattrip (Sep 5, 2005)

> Have you guys installed the EPM ones? If so hows the fit and function?


Anybody...


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

I'll have mine on soon. I had to deal with :facepalm::

Leaky fuel lines 
Fuel and temp gauge running the motor pig rich. 
A chick rear ended my car while texting

They'll go on a BBM billet spring tensioner cap, powder coated G60 mount brackets and a nice fresh BBM VWMS G-Ladder.


----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

Enraged007 said:


> Happen to have any of these bushings left for sale?


Dude. Seriously. 

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=EPMtuned


----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

petethepug said:


> I'll have mine on soon. I had to deal with :facepalm::
> 
> Leaky fuel lines
> Fuel and temp gauge running the motor pig rich.
> ...



I hear you, man. I have mine in my tensioner that is going on my 1.9L. They fit well off the car, but that means nothing. I just finished some paint, so hopefully my car will be running in a bit and I will try to remember to post back here.


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

I've been meaning to get a set of these for some time but other things keep popping up. :banghead: I would love to see how well these work.

So you're the one that bought the VWMS G-ladder from BBM? Very cool piece and I'm glad someone is running it. :thumbup:



petethepug said:


> I'll have mine on soon. I had to deal with :facepalm::
> 
> Leaky fuel lines
> Fuel and temp gauge running the motor pig rich.
> ...


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Tap out the old spring tensioner bushings with a 3/8 socket extension. I used a little di-electric grease on the o ring and it's a perfect fit! The new one's installed on top and the old one is in the bottom.


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

Pete do you have any more?


----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

Dude. For real? I will assume English is your second language. Epmtuned. You should probably read threads and follow the links before posting stupid things. Sorry bro. Stop being lazy.


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

crazynorweegian said:


> Dude. For real? I will assume English is your second language. Epmtuned. You should probably read threads and follow the links before posting stupid things. Sorry bro. Stop being lazy.


wtf dude.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

westcoastjay said:


> Pete do you have any more?


No worry. Less bark, more wag. Buy a few of em to support the guy who made these and for that day he decides to stop making them.

The payPal link to purchase these is not so easy (or not available) to get to on their sites.

*EPM Tuned G60 Billet 7075 T6 Tensioner Bushings payPal Purchase Link*


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Tensioner Bushings*

The fit is perfect we have made these for a few years now and havn't had 1 complaint. We came up with these for our own G60's and deciced to make a few for those that needed them. They don't move very fast and problably will not make more I don't think that there are too many G60's left out there. 
These cars scream for an aftermarket plug and play engine management. I'm still running the Stock digi and dislike it but I tolerate it because my G60's aren't dailys. I have never really been able to tune the Digi with added boost to my likeing and made it rock solid reliable. Lean is all ways the issue. It's good for stock boost but the G60 engine is capable of alot more with an aftermarket EM.


----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

Pete O. Arguelles said:


> The fit is perfect we have made these for a few years now and havn't had 1 complaint. We came up with these for our own G60's and deciced to make a few for those that needed them. They don't move very fast and problably will not make more I don't think that there are too many G60's left out there.
> These cars scream for an aftermarket plug and play engine management. I'm still running the Stock digi and dislike it but I tolerate it because my G60's aren't dailys. I have never really been able to tune the Digi with added boost to my likeing and made it rock solid reliable. Lean is all ways the issue. It's good for stock boost but the G60 engine is capable of alot more with an aftermarket EM.


 They are cool little parts. I might sneak my spare tensioner on my car so I can keep your bushings if I ever sell my car. I appreciate the custom work, not many people do this type of thing for us anymore. I am trying to figure out a way to make euro G60 turn lenses, so maybe I will join you in the ranks of masochist corrado custom parts dealers.


----------



## 83jetta16v (Feb 23, 2013)

*Tensioner bushings*

Awesome that somebody is making something solid and rebuild able so to speak. I've needed one of these for a little while now. Mine got to the point where the factory rubber was so deteriorated that it pushed the tensioner on the idler pulley and shaved a nice 1mm deep groove in it. Luckily, I have several new pulleys laying around. Germancarparts.com sells new tensioners with new bushings, but not just bushings by them selves. I suppose if your bushings are as bad as mine was i t may be time for a new tensioner anyway. I ended up taking a large vaccum plug and chopped it so it would duplicate the original rubber piece. As worked awesome for over a year now, even with an almost absurd amount of tension on the belt. Thanks in part due to the BBM tensioner cap I have and the fact that I have BBM's brand new lyshom and want to keep belt slip to a minimum. Anyways, awesome product. Completely eliminates the possibility of digging into your $40 idler pulley if the rubber fails.


----------



## valet (Apr 21, 2002)

Necro bump: emptuned still around? I need some new tensioner bushings


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

See for yourself.

http://www.epmtuned.com/id274.html


----------



## valet (Apr 21, 2002)

Butcher said:


> See for yourself.
> 
> http://www.epmtuned.com/id274.html


Multiple emails come back as undeliverable. Was going to try and order other things too


----------



## T~Roc (Nov 18, 2015)

Butcher said:


> See for yourself.
> 
> http://www.epmtuned.com/id274.html





valet said:


> Multiple emails come back as undeliverable. Was going to try and order other things too



Link is active.
To verify whether still in business I called the Houston number provided.
Spoke to Pete, informed him that you planned on buying "*other things too*" and he said he'd check his emails.
Emails don't give him notifications so he sometimes doesn't check for long stints, but will check today.

The energy he exuded over the phone seemed genuine so hopefully Vortex members reach out to him for purchases.
Thanked him for keeping our Corrado on the road!

Asked him to look under *G60 Engine Forum* and chime in himself, update what he's been doing.


----------



## Seomobster (Sep 24, 2015)

Pete O. Arguelles said:


> *Re: g-lader belt tensioner damper bushes (Z-Raddo G60)*
> 
> I got back with my buddy for the final pricing details, for each bushing it will be 25dls shipped. He has agreed to help out the G60 community, after factoring in time, material, paypal, shipping, packaging you can see why.
> 
> ...


13 years later.... Hey @Pete O. Arguelles ? and @petethepug Still a need for these, happen to have one laying around for sale?


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

Nope all gone sorry. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Seomobster (Sep 24, 2015)

All good. You can get adjustable ones from MaxRPM for a very reasonable price.


----------

